# Aristo's Everest!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone using the Everest with Aristo's TE?
Will the TE's 10amp fuse pop before the Everest's braker pops?
How do you like it etc.
Thanks 
Sean


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you bought the Everest yet? 

If not, email me, there are some problems with the Everest. 

(It's be nice to Aristo week, won't put this out in public yet) 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a freind who bought a Everest last summer and used it twice and it had to go back for repair twice. i would say if your going to buy and aristo power supply, buy the elite, it better than anything else they offer. i have had one for a couple of years with no problems and you can turn up the voltage to 24 volts witch works out great for me


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I went with the Elite!
WOW!!!
As Tim Allen said "more power!!!"
Should be interesting next winter with all that power behind the rotary snow plow!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good choice, they work fine... the only thing I have heard go wrong is the fan after a number of years, easy to replace. 

(all fans eventually crap out) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sean, check here.........Jim
There are references made to using the trackside TE with the Everest.

http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=8516&highlight=everest

*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that's before Leonard and I really went through the supplies... there's further developments, but we did not post them. There can be some problems. That thread is mostly about the extra voltage needed for DCC (you lose 3 volts in the DCC booster, and another 3 or so in the DCC decoder) and about regulated vs. unregulated supplies. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg, 

I take it Lewis doesn't like you any more - it struck me that your name shows up as "banned" on the Aristo forum. 

Knut


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By krs on 04/01/2009 12:23 PM
Greg, 

I take it Lewis doesn't like you any more - it struck me that your name shows up as "banned" on the Aristo forum. 

Knut




Yup,Gregs been a BAD BAD boy........







uncle Lewy not happy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I got banned for a week, and then released and then banned again. I could have been un-banned, but with the requirement that I never say anything bad about Aristo again. 

I had not posted for a week when I was banned a second time... and it was apparently from my postings on MLS... 

I call them as I see them. If I make a mistake in facts, then show me my error. But, tell me that no wheels ever come loose on steamers, batteries don't just shut down by themselves, etc. etc. I just cannot drink the Kool Aid.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

mmmmm.... cool aid... gooooood....









Philip


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooo Greg you are a two-time offender huh?????????????? hee hee LOL The Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I went with the elite also. Been a good investment. Works well with my DCC so i'm happy. To many horror story's about the Everest. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lathroum on 04/01/2009 3:05 PM
mmmmm.... cool aid... gooooood....








 
Philip


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Does any one know if Aristocraft ever added over-voltage protection to the Elite? 
Overvoltage is one of the typical failure modes of switching power supplies - after I saw an Elite destroy part of a Railroad I commented about this on a forum (the old MLS probably) and I will never forget that Lewis replied proudly that each Elite included a poly switch to protect against over voltage. 
A poly switch is of course a current limiting device not a voltage limiting device. 

I buy MeanWell switching power supplies to run my railroad - not only are they inexpensive but they are top notch quality I find. 
I tested the **** out of one once and there wasn't a single specified parameter that the unit I had didn't meet handily with a wide margin. 
And of course they do have over-voltage protection which is pretty much standard with switching supplies. 

knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Knut, I do not believe they have this protection, and they were never advertised with this feature. 

I use meanwell also, and my 27 volt 11 amp unit was $82... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04/01/2009 8:44 PM
Knut, I do not believe they have this protection, and they were never advertised with this feature. 

Regards, Greg



Greg,

I wouldn't even consider this a "feature" - it's a basic requirement of any commercial switching supply.

I googled to see if I could find any confirmation about over voltage protection on the Elite and the first hit that popped up was my original question on MLS with Lewis' reply and a five page discussion after that.

Seems once something is on the web it's there for ever - well, more than six years anyway.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...t.aspx?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=9073&whichpage=1


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it's pretty funny that Lewis came on the thread to answer... and his answer was wrong... 

But George was there with the info... so the overvoltage protection in the Elite is a shutdown of the PWM circuit... so if an output transistor fails, you can get a wild DC voltage... hard to believe that the one that failed in the thread put out 170 volts DC... but it was undoubtedly bad... 

On the meanwells, I did not investigate if it has a true crowbar on the output, nice, but I wonder if anyone does this anymore in competitively priced supplies. 

Perhaps you have gotten more technical info on the meanwells... I have not looked... 

Regards, Greg


----------

